# Custom compact high output light



## z_macabre12345 (Feb 21, 2011)

I need a compact light, No longer than 2in OAL. It could run off two batterys with the bezel mounted on top triangle type design. Or it could run off one CR123 in a standard cylender config.



It will need a pressure switch, preferably surefire SR07 remote switch. I'd prefer it plug into the side to cut down on length. 



Is anyone here up to that challenge?


----------

